

Cisco enters new era after John Chambers steps down - rbanffy
http://fortune.com/2015/07/27/cisco-john-chambers-chuck-robbins/

======
dmfdmf
No mention of Snowden and NSA's mass surveillance and the impact on Cisco
earnings? I'm guessing Robbins would rather not discuss that.

~~~
fiatmoney
Was there any? People need infrastructure at the same rate, even if that
infrastructure is being surveilled , and there's no reason to believe their
competitors aren't equally on the take.

~~~
lern_too_spel
There is no evidence that Cisco was "on the take." Snowden's documents
revealed that their shipments were being intercepted and bugged without their
knowledge. Cisco then set up a program to evade interception.
[http://m.theregister.co.uk/2015/03/18/want_to_dodge_nsa_supp...](http://m.theregister.co.uk/2015/03/18/want_to_dodge_nsa_supply_chain_taps_ask_cisco_for_a_dead_drop/)

